# Fun webpage



## GouRonin (Jan 25, 2002)

http://www.webspawner.com/users/toqbon/index.html


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey, according to the "What pre-1985 video game character are you?" link I'm a Scorched Earth Tank.

I just wish I'd got something living... :wah:

Pierre


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2002)

Definately interesting page.


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 8, 2002)

I'M AN ASTEROID! WHOO HOO!

I used to love the Thundercats!

Hey, this guy is doing it for free.  If he can make a positive change in somebody I say, "Do it up!"

Take care


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 8, 2002)

Well done and lots of fun.
:asian:


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

That site is having Problems. 
Its error and It doesn't exist!


----------

